# what are "mike's tapes" and CBT therapy?



## r-sue (Aug 25, 2003)

What is the CBT therapy I keep reading about? Also can anyone give me info on "Mike's tapes"... where can I get them? WHat are they? WHat is the pull towards them etc.?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2003)

r-sue... you can find Mike's tapes and description at: http://ibsaudioprogram.com/ The tapes are gut-directed hypnotherapy which help us to relax and teach us to focus, thereby enabling us to have more control over our bodily functions.I've been through the program and have achieved significant relief and success with them. They also helped my anxiety a whole lot.You can write to Michael Mahoney (the voice on the recordings) or to Shawn Eric or Marilyn for help and understanding.You can find Mahoney's email address using the above link. Shawn Eric can be reached at Falcon###webpotential.com. I'm not sure anymore what Marilyn's address is since the Hypno forum was temporarily suspended.CBT is Cognitive Behavioral Therapy which is usually provided by a licensed therapist. It helps us to alter our perspectives which in turn positively affects our ability to control anxiety which can have a huge effect on IBS.You might also try the following links for information and support regarding the hypno tapes: http://www.ibsboards.com/ubbthreads/postli...llapsed&sb=5&o= http://pub37.ezboard.com/firritablebowelsyndromefrm13 Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks Evie, for the info..r sue...You can still reach me at either:timelineus###msn.com ormarilyn###ibsaudioprogram100.comor just go to the above ibs website to the "contact us" page, and type in your questions there, and someone will get back to you.As to your question, the "pull" towards Mike's program is that so many people, many who were incapacitated from IBS, now have their lives back and can function more easily. It is not a cure or panacea, it doesn't work for everyone, or in the same way for everyone, as no therapy does, but, the track record is such that so many have been helped and live much better quality lives as a result to them, that it is worth considering...and it can be used along with any other treatments you may be doing if needed.Hope this info helps ya. Not on the BB very much these days, so thanks Evie for filling in ...Best to you both.







~ Marilyn


----------

